
"The financial services industry is the most influential political force" - samstokes
http://thenextwavefutures.wordpress.com/2009/12/07/banksters-1/
======
samstokes
Relevant for hackers because it argues that political choices have
incentivised "too-big-to-fail" unsuccessful companies rather than market-led
innovation. The discussion is UK-centric, but refers to (and seems relevant
for) the US as well.

